# N scale layout questions



## pilot2fly (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi all, I have decided to do a 3x7 door layout in N scale. I use Kato Unitrack and want to do a twice around as to split up the oval look. Possibly a variation of the picture below with a couple more industries. Modern diesel with switching and a mainline. Thoughts? Also, is there a website with a list of twice around layouts?


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Not the size you're looking to model, but Noch offers several N Scale briefcase layouts that offers the twice around theme.

www.reynaulds.com/catalog/dept_1146.aspx


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://thortrains.net/npoorx.html


I don't know if these will help you any, but take a look if you want.


----------

